
Diabetes drug 'significantly reverses memory loss' in mice with Alzheimer's - fao_
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/01/180101144803.htm
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/articles/2017/diabetes-
drug-...](http://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/articles/2017/diabetes-drug-
significantly-reverses-memory-loss-in-mice-with-alzheimers-/)

